#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Qualities of successful professional advertisor

## Lorraine

Hi all,

An individual in advertising needs to be highly creative and be able to harness their creativity through the implementation of a strategic advertising plan.

A successful professional in this field will also have excellent oral and written communication skills and be able to work well with other people.

What do you suggest as the qualities that needed for an advertiser to have?

----------

